# Grazing Muzzles............



## mandk (25 February 2008)

We have a 13 year old 13.2hh New Forest Mare.  This winter we have moved the horses into our new 6 acres field.

We are expecting lots of very good grass this spring/summer.......  There is a river running along the bottom of the fields, it has flooded a couple of times over the winter too.

Plus, once we have sold our coloured TBx this summer there will only be 2 horses (16.2hh TB and NF mare mentioned!), WAY too much grass!!!...........
.... So I was thinking instead of restricting her in a tiny paddock, perhaps a grazing muzzle would be nicer.... at least she would be able to roam about.

The only thing is, she is quite a cheeky mare, who like most natives, does like her food! And I can just imagine her getting the muzzle off in minutes!

Does anyone have any experiences with grazing muzzles?  If so please spill and what make ones you tried!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks in advance!!


----------



## zelli (25 February 2008)

Ok, ive tried both the bucket muzzle and the greenguard on my newforest. Greenguard he can get off in a matter of seconds, and the bucket he managed to make his nose sore, because being the dope he is he used to scrub his nose on the floor as hard as possible as he discovered that this forced grass into the muzzle, then all he had to do was munch. However used to know a pony that lived in the greenguard 24/7 and never had any problems, and also know many ponies who havent had any problems with the buckets... I do wonder how much was him knowing that if he created a problem like rubbing his nose I wouldnt be able to leave it on him... lol


----------



## herbert (25 February 2008)

Shires Grazing Muzzle everytime. Hard to get off and very effective. Got mine for about £3 on Ebay. Couldn't cope without it.


----------



## angiebaby (26 February 2008)

Like Herbert, the Shires one, my natives have been wearing them for years without any problems. If she gets it off I would put a headcollar over the top.
On 6 acres tho? She will still get very fat, I would quarter that field for two of them over spring and summer!
I have three ponies and one horse; they get 1 and a half acres from March to October which is strip grazed.


----------



## DreamerII (26 February 2008)

I personally would section the field off and strip graze rather than muzzling!

I have a 13.3 NF who does quite well on the grass (we do section/strip graze our fields though). I have a muzzle that YO gave me for him but we only use it when we're travelling with another horse (he has a tendancy to bite them so it keeps his teeth away!)


----------



## tabithakat64 (26 February 2008)

I used a grazing muzzle on both of mine last year  they are out in a huge field with several others and we are not allowed to strip graze so other than keeping them in this was the only way to stop them becoming too obese.


----------



## mandk (26 February 2008)

The shires muzzles are nylon are they not?.... do these not rub?

We normally strip graze, when we only had 1.5acres and 3 horses.  But it only worked with the TB's &amp; the NF always ended up in a tiny paddock anyway......  She is such a piggy, she would just eat and eat and eat until all the grass has gone or make herself ill,  unlike the TB's who do stop eating when they are full!!
The muzzle idea is so she can at least be free to roam during the day, or for a few hours depending on her condition.


----------



## blackcob (26 February 2008)

I found that the shires type muzzles do rub terribly. The greenguard one is great, but I do agree that it's easier to get off than the bucket type ones. If you do go for a greenguard I would advise buying their special headcollar to go with it, which really makes a difference to how it fits and how long it stays on.


----------



## Nudibranch (26 February 2008)

My little one splits her time between electric fenced starvation paddock and grazing muzzle so she can spend time with her pals. Started with a bucket one years ago, this did rub her lips and nose. Greenguard was rubbish, stayed on for all of 3 minutes - but then she is a houdini. The best by far (so far) is Shires, it seems comfy, never rubs and so long as its used with a headcollar, stays on. Once every couple of weeks it will be lying in the grass, but not often.


----------



## dwi (26 February 2008)

Daisy gets rubs whatever I do so she can't wear a muzzle for too long but it has its place in her diet plan. The best friend one is better than shires because it is deeper so even harder to get off, Daisy could get her shires one off in about 30secs but has only once got the best friend muzzle off


----------



## zelli (26 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
She is such a piggy, she would just eat and eat and eat until all the grass has gone or make herself ill. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hehe she sounds just like my boy! When hes eating, he doesnt stop to chew like every other horse in the field, he seems to just swallow! He actually never lifts his head from the ground.

Sorry, I should point out that the bucket one i used was a Shires


----------



## ischa (26 February 2008)

shires are perfect you have to fit them propley for them not to rub but i expect all rub at some point mine has never but as i say you need to fit them correctly


----------



## tabithakat64 (27 February 2008)

If you use the right size they don't seem to rub.  Also you can pad out any bits which do rub with something soft.


----------



## Madasmaz (2 March 2008)

Shires grazing muzzles. I have a 14hh NF foodie. But found that they gave her sores, so contacted the best mate grazing muzzle seller and they do fluorescent lycra covers that you can put on the spots where it rubs them. Don't try using fleece (causes friction) or sheepskin (lifts them away, but makes it easier for the porkers to get them off). Also wrote to snuggy hoods people about their head cover and they offered to make me some in beige with silk linings on the rub points. Most of all, if you are going to use one, put it on and leave them to it for a couple of hours, they're not stupid and soon work it out. You can alse put a fliy mask over them for a while and then put it under neath. If they work out they can't get it off, they stop trying. Did the trick for my girl this winter, although she did get nick-named Darth Vader for a while.


----------

